# ebanking.



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 2, 2010)

which bank provides good ebank or online banking facility and minimum balance of around rs 1000 .
any other than icici uti and sbi.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2010)

citibank................


----------

